# Children's Crochet Hats..I'm between 1 and 4. What would you do?



## Carol Azevedo (Jan 3, 2018)

What would you do? Who doubts Cruel

Link with Tutorials Patterns http://decorama.online/childrens-crochet-hats


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Impossible choice! Throw 2 pieces of paper in a basket (with #1 & #4) and draw one!


----------



## vicci'smom (Nov 26, 2017)

they are beautiful- all of them- good thing it's not me choosing- I'd have to have them all=
good work- Thanks for sharing


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, I like most of them. LOL Think I would go with #4. Is there some special occasion that requires one of these hats? Are they for you? Oh, go ahead and make them all.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

love them all


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK first what does CRUEL mean in relation to the hats ?
I love 5 of them. Not crazy about #3
In order of LOVING THEM
5, 4, 2, 6, 1, 3.
Thanks for sharing. Oh my bucket list overflows !!!

So 4 wins for you.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Shame there aren't written patterns for these.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Make one of each--then, no decision for you or us!!! All are lovely and would be very well received. If you make too many--there are many gals who love to have one!!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

#3 hat video 




Other hats, etc. on right side of screen


----------



## LewzOurselves (Oct 19, 2017)

Four!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

All so cute


----------



## wibbwebb (Jul 5, 2017)

I love #1.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

You picked the prettiest ones. I like #4.


----------



## barnowlruth (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm with krestiekrew. Is it my imagination or is there an increasing number of patterns which are only on PDF/you tube? I often knit on long journeys and need written instructions!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

ALL OF THEM! Absolutely stunning! I would do number 1 first, but I don't knit.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my, that is a tough decision!! I love them all!! I guess I would start with the first one and eventually make them all. 

I also agree, I like a written pattern, so I would write them out as I work on each one. It would take me awhile though, because I don't like sitting in front of my computer to follow a pattern.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

They are all gorgeous!
My vote: #1


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, gee, I love them ALL! I agree with the poster who said you ought to throw some numbered slips of paper in a hat and then pick one. They're all superb.

Hazel


----------



## Nodaker (Oct 20, 2014)

What kind of winter do you have? In ND where I am the winters can be pretty fierce and the little ones often want their hoods up also. For this reason the pom poms are harder to wear for the whole season. I do rather like #4 though.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh my goodness, just went here to look at the freebies today and saw this post. I've been watching the video for #1 since this morning. Gonna try it this afternoon.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Of your selections i would choose #4. They are pretty.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm with you - 1 or 4 - I would love to make these but don't understand all of what she is saying. Watching the video is great, but I don't pick up on some of the details of what to do.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

4 love it!


----------



## citykat66 (Apr 15, 2017)

Love them all. Wish there were written patterns in English since no habla espanol.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

carlacrn said:


> Oh my goodness, just went here to look at the freebies today and saw this post. I've been watching the video for #1 since this morning. Gonna try it this afternoon.


Started making #1. Had to pause, rewind, play, pause, rewind, etc. a lot since I don't understand Spanish. BUT this is a good video and she shows the stitches very clearly!!!


----------



## january50 (Jun 9, 2012)

citykat66 said:


> Love them all. Wish there were written patterns in English since no habla espanol.


I agree!! Hard to keep stopping to write it down and don't know number of cast in stitches, etc.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

I download a lot of patterns, just in case, but when I make one I print it off to have a hard copy as I too like to take my knitting on the move! I'm sorry not to be a help with making a decision on which one to make as I love them all! Hope to see the finished article, or two? ????


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

january50 said:


> I agree!! Hard to keep stopping to write it down and don't know number of cast in stitches, etc.


This pattern is in multiples of 6. That should help with how many to cast on.


----------



## Di Colo (Sep 20, 2017)

Make them all


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> ALL OF THEM! Absolutely stunning! I would do number 1 first, but I don't knit.


These are crochet not knit. See op.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Judy M said:


> These are crochet not knit. See op (original poster)


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I found the pattern for Hat #4, but KP won't let me post the website. Found the hat by searching for Children's crochet hats, then looking at the images. Good luck.

I found all the videos for all the hats but they are not in English. My daughter translated the names with Bing.

1. 3-D embossed rhombuses
2. dot swirl popcorn embossed
3. (double row of leaves)
4. Beanie hat with 3-D leaves
5. embossed wheat spikes
6. almonds embossed (knit?)

See the Footsteps - Crochet Hats Here: 

Names further down the page

① . Crochet Embossed Leaf CAP

②. Crochet 3D Leaves BEANIE Hat Tutorial 

③. Popcorn swirl crochet HAT

④. Almond knitted Crochet CAP

⑤. Crochet CAP on spikes of wheat

⑥. 3D embroidered rhombus knit HAT


----------

